# Redeemer or Crusader?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I have just got the new LR kit, and I need help with which varient. I have come up with the following conclusions, but they are still pretty balanced, dont say magnets as they aren't really an option, cause I pretty much can't be bothered (to be blunt).

*Crusader:*
The crusader is good for ranged shooting, but is a bit lacking in power as its only S4 AP4 but the range of 24" does make it take those few out. With the Assault Cannon it may be a good choice against lots of enemies, like Hordes or so. 

*Redeemer:*
It has a good shooting ability with its S6 AP3 flamer, but you need to be in template range, which means moving a lot of the 'ol inches before firing.

As my main enemy is chaos, it seems they are really balanced, Redeemer for taking normal power armoured marines, but the crusader for giving more shots against the power armoured marines. Plus the Assault Cannon it makes them take some more S6 shots, plus they're rending. 

So, what should I do?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Crusader with a Multi-Melta.

It can move and fire EVERYTHING.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> Crusader with a Multi-Melta.
> 
> It can move and fire EVERYTHING.


Hmm, Good point


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

just don't glue and forget about the magnets which you should do and GW should supply.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel that the flamestorm cannons just being a standard flame template weapon is a very limiting factor. We all know how LR's like to attract fire, so unless you are fighting in extremely dense terrain that blocks line of sight, the redeemer probably won't even get close enough to unleash it's flaming death.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just opened it up to get ready to make it, and found it only has two left sides, no right ones... I hate the people who package it, just emailed Gifts for Geeks hoping they will send me a new one.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

... Noooo, that's pretty much a verifiably good reason to call GW customer support if ever I heard one....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> ... Noooo, that's pretty much a verifiably good reason to call GW customer support if ever I heard one....


But I got it from a Independant supplier, does it matter?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

It's in GW's packaging, yes?

It was shrink-wrapped, yes?

It has a batch code, yes?

Then you can call GW.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Man that really sucks. I would be so pissed off. I hope GW takes care of you for it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> It's in GW's packaging, yes?
> 
> It was shrink-wrapped, yes?
> 
> ...


Yes, Yes, Where is that?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Where is that?


It's usually on one of the tabs on the ends of the box.

White lettering on the packaging.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> It's usually on one of the tabs on the ends of the box.
> 
> White lettering on the packaging.


Has it got a barcode with it?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope, it's its own little thing.

Looks VERY different from the other lettering on the box


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> Nope, it's its own little thing.
> 
> Looks VERY different from the other lettering on the box


I have found somthing that says "W.Hung" Group of companies, then a load of letters and numbers afterwards, that it?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it white lettering? Batches in different regions of the world are written up differently.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> Is it white lettering? Batches in different regions of the world are written up differently.


No, black, but you have to undo the tabs to see it.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Might be it.

The guy to talk to is going to be the Games Workshop fellow on the phone, after all.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> Might be it.
> 
> The guy to talk to is going to be the Games Workshop fellow on the phone, after all.


Yeah, should I just ring Direct Order?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Customer Service, more like.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> Customer Service, more like.


I phoned Direct Order, and they are sending me out a new one


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Gonna make a crusader. With Multimelta, or Hunter-Killer Missile, so I can fire all my bolters, assault cannons and a frag missile in one turn :victory:


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

how can u fire all in one turn if you move?


----------



## Tyrendian (Apr 15, 2008)

Magnetize them IMO, never have to worry about getting the right one or not.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Moving @ Combat speed lets you fire one big one and all defensive doesnt it? that would be the multi-Melta and the bolters on the sides.


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

crusader and melta no doubt


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

in 5th you can move 6 inches and fire ALL of your weapons. Moving twelve you can fire one. And 18 none. So moving 6 inches you can fire everything you got, Hurricane bolters, assault cannons the whole shtick.


----------

